# Wright Ground Cherry Toxic



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

AHHH! IT'S SPREADING!!!!. he he. It seems with the excess water California's been getting I've found a new weed that has taken a liking to my pastures. We've Identified it as wright groundcherry. It'll be a pain to pull out because it is every where, but if i can I'd like to take the lazy way out and find if it has to be pulled. Is it toxic to horses sheep, or cows? My sheep are chomping away on it but my horses won't touch it. In any case it's coming out until I can determine if it's afe. Here are some pictures I googled too poor for a digital camera. Maybe Santa will bring me one








Here is a picture for color, it has white flowers you can't see very well in the picture








and here is a picture with good anatomy


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

Crap! Oh well, good thing we know now. Your right in less than a week my pasture has become infested it spreads like wild fire! I'm thinking about just ripping my whole pasture up and reseeding, but with hay prices they way they are I'll just have to pull them all out. Thanks for the help.


----------

